# Canadian Photographers...you ready to win prizes?



## muskokagirl (May 28, 2010)

*Lenzr
*

Lenzr is a photo contest website where you can win real prizes. All you have to do is submit your photography in a specific challenge, get your friends and family to vote/comment on your pictures and BOOM...if your picture has the best ranking at the end of the contest you win a prize.




​ 
The first contest is 50 Going on 15 and Lenzr wants to see your 50 year old mom's or dad's enjoying life by doing crazy things. The contest is sponsored by this over 50 magazine in Toronto that is offering the winner *over 50 lbs of dark chocolate *that is provided by this Toronto chocolate company. Sounds yummy doesn't it?




​ 
The second contest is Crowded Places and as we all know we cannot stand a pile of people in one small area, but I assure you as we are all photographers we have many pictures of them. The contest is sponsored by a Web Development Toronto company that does full service Web, Media Design, Application Development and Internet Marketing...more or less they develop search engine friendly websites that gain traffic to your website. Now I know many of us shutter bugs want people to look at our pictures and buy them, what's the best way of doing so? Having a website with a lot of traffic. They are offering a *Blackberry Curve* as the prize.




​

Each contests end July 1st, so if I were you I would start searching through your pictures.


----------



## Arob (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you for posting these. Looks like a fun site, and I like that they talk about the winners on the blog


----------

